# Civil Service Mileage Rates



## kwaksam

Hi, just wondered if the civil service mileage rates were changed in the 2010 budget, hard to find this info elsewhere, thanks


----------



## papervalue

kwaksam said:


> Hi, just wondered if the civil service mileage rates were changed in the 2010 budget, hard to find this info elsewhere, thanks


 
[broken link removed]

Link to last change. Dont think it changed in Budget

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it51.html

link above to latest revenue rates


----------



## gipimann

No, they weren't reduced in this budget as they were cut by 25% earlier in the year.

It was mentioned in the Finance Q&A on the pay reduction for public servants


----------



## j26

They don't change in the budget.  There's an annual review some time in the first half of the year and the rates are published by Circular (available here).  The current Travel and Subsistence one is Circular 7 of 2009


----------

